# Braided Updos: Who wears it better?



## daer0n

*Mary-Kate Olsen
*As one-half of the worldâ€™s trendiest set of twins, itâ€™s no surprise that she'd choose to rock a hippie hair halo on the red carpet. 




*Anne Hathaway
*_The Devil Wears Prada_ starlet wraps two thick French braids around the crown of her head for a decidedly chic result. We think Miranda Priestly would most certainly approve. 




*Jessica Alba
*At the 2008 Academy Awards, the very pregnant actress pulled two thin braids into a messy bun situated at the nape of her neck.




*Nicole Richie
*While attending a Prada exhibit, new mommy Nicole Richie accentuates her prim Miu Miu dress with four loose beatnik-style braids wrapped into a knotty bun.




*Sarah Michelle Gellar Prinze
*_Buffy the Vampire Slayer_ sure knows how to get glammed up! While her 'do is slightly messy, it's still 100% sexy. 






*Nia Long
*Fabulous fusion. The _Love Jones _actress (who is cute as a button!) pairs her bohemian braided 'do with a glamorous matte red pout.






*Sienna Miller
*As the queen of boho chic, this ethereal British beauty looks absolutely adorable in her haute "Heidi braids."


----------



## ColdDayInHell

MK Olsen!


----------



## Stylist101

Jessica Alba...for sure!


----------



## sweetnsexy6953

I'm gonna have to go with Jessica Alba.


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves

Jessica Alba.


----------



## MissElaine

Anne Hathaway! I think her's looks positively perfect!


----------



## goddess13

Nia Long - she is so gorgeous!


----------



## katana

Anne Hathaway or Sarah Michelle Gellar


----------



## La_Mari

I like Nicoles.


----------



## aney

My vote goes to MK Olsen... love the strands on her face!


----------



## CheerBear

MK definitely gets my vote..

Honourable mention to Anne Hathaway


----------



## GlossyAbby

Sienna Miller


----------



## Adrienne

I love jessica alba's!


----------



## AppleRose

They all look good.


----------



## Lia

I like Anne's one. On a side note, why does every picture of those people on this thread look like they're with a greasy face? LOL


----------



## daer0n

Originally Posted by *Lia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I like Anne's one. On a side note, why does every picture of those people on this thread look like they're with a greasy face? LOL It's not that they have greasy skin, it's the "dewy look" that's 'IN' these days


----------



## Lia

I know, but still looks a bit too much dewy, KWIM?


----------



## _becca_

sienna miller


----------



## ForeverH

i like it best on jessica alba


----------



## scherry

Nicole Richie and Sarah Michelle


----------



## magosienne

i like MK's style, but Jessica Alba wears it better i think, it's more classy on her.


----------



## kdmakeuparts

Sienna Miller


----------



## love2482

Mary Kate!


----------



## fr0nd

Jessica looks the best


----------



## spangle

Sienna Miller


----------



## dancer01

Mary-kate


----------



## S. Lisa Smith

Sienna Miller by a hair (sorry).


----------



## Dianergy

Anne Hathaway or Sienna Miller


----------



## nanzmck

definitely sienna - this really looks nice on highlighted blonde hair.

i don't think jessica looks as good as usual with a middle part. too harsh, maybe.


----------



## ticki

toss up between SMG and Jessica Alba for me.


----------



## mariascreek

sienna miller looks so pretty!


----------



## katee

Jessica Alba !!!!


----------



## monniej

i think they all look really cute!


----------



## gejba

My vote goes to ... Jessica.


----------



## vera07love

nia long! i think black ladies are beautiful with braided hair


----------



## love heals

I like Anne Hathaway's hair.


----------



## usersassychick0

My vote is for Anne Hathaway


----------



## magneticheart

MK Olsen. But I love them all! I like how Sarah Michelle Geller has braided the hair then finished with a scruffy bun. I really want to try out a braided up-do now!


----------

